

How to weed out the non-programming programmer - nederdirk
http://www.scoopshot.com/hiring-developer/

======
kls
Trivia is not a good way to find a programmer, Trivia is a good way to find
someone good at Trivia. The best way to find a programmer is to sit down with
them and have them walk you through a project that they built. Ask them what
part are they most proud of and ask them what part they would change, why they
would change it and how they would change it. Other than personality questions
their is nothing more that you need to ask to gauge their ability to program.

~~~
fghjgfgdfg
The answer is not the point, the ability to find the answer is the point. That
is not trivia, that is problem-solving.

~~~
kls
If that is the case then that is fine (in my book), Googling to find info on a
subject is a very relevant skill, even though it is frowned upon in interviews
for some reason. In my perception, it does come off as if they are looking to
hire people that have that kind of trivia in their head.

